# Cheating with ex my while at work



## evoxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Currently in a 3 year long relationship. I started a new job as a cook a year ago and my manager is my ex. We started dating for a little when me and my current girlfriend broke up and stoped talking. I became close with boss and began dating shortly after we were getting a little serious i met up with my current girlfriend for lunch and ended up back in a relationship with her. At first my boss and i had nothing going up but that changed one day when she kissed me and thats when the cheating began more and more. My boss knows im in a relationship but rather have me atleast sexually than to have nothing to do with me. Ive never been the type to cheat so this is killing me inside. Im at the point where idk who i want to be with considering my boss is 12 years older than me and my girlfriend is the same age as me (21) but im attracted to older woman really badly. Ive grown to Love both of them but How can I really tell who im suppose to be with. I know i should come clean but idk if i can do that. Part of me just wants to keep going with whats going on but i know thats way too selfish and wrong.... Please Help


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

You should go back to school, for starters. Almost unreadable. Stop living a life of deception. Being honest with yourself and others is the path to contentment. There is no such thing as a soulmate or someone you are "supposed" to be with. But, you are 21... I probably had similar ideals when I was your age.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Why don't you go ahead and admit you like the arrangement? What 21 year old wouldn't want to be in your shoes? At 21 you're too young, and your GF is too young, to be tied to a relationship.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure why you started a new thread on basically the same topic... here is the link to the thread you posted on 7/3/17. Please stick to one thread for current situation so that people can easily read your entire story.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/386642-should-i-leave-stay-please-help.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you know which one you are supposed to be with? It's pretty clear. You should not be with either of them.

You are way too immature to handle what you are involved in.

Your are lying and mistreating your girlfriend. Do you really want to be this kind of person?

You are having an affair with your boss. So your boss is someone who does not mind hurting your girlfriend. Your boss is a user of people... she's your boss but having sex with you. What do you think will happen if you try to stop having sex with her? She is going to fire you. 

Do the other people who you work with know that she is having sex with their boss?


----------



## Sly Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Not very good on this 32 year old woman either.. Getting involved in a relationship with her employee knowing he also has a gf. OP doesn't sound like the wisest of men, but he's still a kid. This lady boss is a bit scary. And to think I sometimes chase after women in their 30s, and here they are messing around with kids. No wonder some 30ish ladies want nothing to do with guys in their 40s!


----------



## evoxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry for my writing. I cant get on this site and post something while at home. I have a short amount of time when im at work to make a post that'll catch someones eye.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

evoxi said:


> *Ive never been the type to cheat* so this is killing me inside.


You gave the lie to that,so maybe you don't know yourself as well as you need yet. You can change,but it is entirely up to you. Sometimes we have to look at ourselves,warts and all. True,you are still young,but at 21 you are responsible for your choices whatever the circumstances. Who do you want to be?

You owe it to your gf to be honest,as she is investing herself in you and a relationship unaware that at present it is no more than a lie. jmo.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

evoxi said:


> Ive never been the type to cheat so this is killing me inside.


In your whole 21 years? You are just becoming an adult and you already are cheating. I'd say you are exactly the type to cheat. Better fix it if you want to have a successful emotional future. Is your boss also cheating?

Bottom line is you are too emotionally immature to be in a relationship with anyone. You need to grow up and fix yourself.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Tell the 21yr woman that you both shouldn't be in a comitted relationship... that you are cheating on her. She should date others for a few years before choosing someone who is NOT YOU.

Bang your boss, be single... date others, whatever.

cheating is cheating, its hurting someone.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

You are lying to your gf and to yourself. 
You know what the honorable thing to do is - let them both go. Or, let your gf go and keep the fwb relationship with your ex.... And don't bring another woman into your life until you are unattached from your ex completely for a while, preferably leaving her employment before you find someone else. 

Does your gf know you work under your ex?


----------



## KaggyBear (Jan 16, 2017)

Your boss is gross and you should come clean with your girlfriend and let her find someone who deserves her


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sokillme said:


> *In your whole 21 years?* You are just becoming an adult and you already are cheating. I'd say you are exactly the type to cheat. Better fix it if you want to have a successful emotional future. Is your boss also cheating?
> 
> Bottom line is you are too emotionally immature to be in a relationship with anyone. You need to grow up and fix yourself.


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh, dear.

You have messed up, big time.

Your girlfriend needs an honest partner. And that's not you, now, is it?


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Tell your girlfriend that you are no longer trust-worthy and are not old enough to maintain an actual relationship. 

A few years in the Marines will help. And
pay for your schooling. After that try again


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

You are very young, if you stay on this path, you will probably turn into a long term low down dirty dog cheater. If that is who you want to be, you are well on your way.

Sit your GF down and tell her the entire truth so she can break up with you with the true loathing you deserve. I hope it hurts you a TON so maybe it changes what you have become.

Break up with your hobag boss too. Then go get tested for STDs. She doesn't care at all about cheating, so there's no telling how many other dongs she's entertaining before and after you. 

LEARN from this. Stop being a douche.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Spicy said:


> You are very young, if you stay on this path, you will probably turn into a long term low down dirty dog cheater. If that is who you want to be, you are well on your way.
> 
> Sit your GF down and tell her the entire truth so she can break up with you with the true loathing you deserve. I hope it hurts you a TON so maybe it changes what you have become.
> 
> ...


A little harsh? And you had to top it off with calling him a douche? 

I got threatened with a ban for telling someone to politely "FO", and here your rant gets nothing. 

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> Why don't you go ahead and admit you like the arrangement? What 21 year old wouldn't want to be in your shoes? At 21 you're too young, and your GF is too young, to be tied to a relationship.


Its not about age on her part, I was married at 19 and has my first child at 21, its about the fact that this man had no morals and no concept of faithfulness. 
Why anyone would want to be with a woman or man who thinks nothing of cheating on their partner I have no idea. She is just as bad as he is, they deserve each other. His girlfriend deserves a man who will love and respect her.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sly Fox said:


> A little harsh? And you had to top it off with calling him a douche?
> 
> I got threatened with a ban for telling someone to politely "FO", and here your rant gets nothing.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend.


He is actively cheating. I'm not gonna high five him and tell him he should win the boyfriend of the year award. I'm gonna shoot it straight, so that hopefully he can be motivated to change and improve himself. 

If this my post bothered you so much, I recommend you adjusting your settings so you don't have to see my posts. You sound too fragile for them. Also, you can opt report my post if you find it so offensive.

Lastly, I'm not sure that "politely" and "FO" work well in the same sentence.


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jun 27, 2017)

Is your boss in a relationship with somebody else?


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

OP's actions say he wants to play the field, nothing wrong with that but having an official relationship while playing the field just isn't cool at all. OP break off the relationship and maybe not even tell her why. She's going to be hurt as is so why pour salt in the wounds?


----------

